# ATi \ Nvidia overclocking guide for all you n00bs



## Ket

Exactly as the title says, this is a OCing guide for ATi\\Nvidia graphics cards. There is quite a lot of stuff so instead of just listing it all i'll make various posts from basic techniques to advanced hoodwinking









Well being the first post in this thread as you can probably guess this is the *Basic Techniques* part of the guide.









*What IS overclocking?*

^^ I know, I know but some people really are _THAT_ n00bish









Overclocking, to keep it simple, is where a particular component (weather it be a processor or otherwise) is where it is run faster than manufacturer default speeds.

*HOW can I overclock?*

The most commonly used method is _software_ overclocking.

*Where can I get software overclocking utilities \\ what overclocking utilities are best?*

Use www.google.com to find these overclockers (saves me linking to them see







)

*Powerstrip* - This is largely free but requires you to *PAY*







in order to activate the more advanced features. Overall I would rate this software 3 out of 10 as its nothing special and does not really do anything more than various other software overclockers do which are *100% FREE







* Powerstrip works with both ATI and Nvidia cards.

*Radclocker* - This is quite possibly the most simple free overclocker, it does its job and it does it well. 5\\10 just because its pretty basic. As the name suggests it only works with ATi based cards. This is also FREE!

*ATItool* - Some people say it's better than Rage3D, I say it's equall, as the name says it only works with ATI cards and yup, it's 100% FREE!







8\\10

*Rage3D* - This is it, the grand daddy of all ATi software based overclockers, has everything you could possibly want. 8\\10, FREE!

*Coolbits\\Coolbits2* - This is a Nvidia software overclocker, its actually a registry hack but you can download a small file that does the registry hacks for you. Its a blindin bit of software and its all you need to overclock any Nvidia based card, 8\\10. Yup this is FREE! too









There are many other software overclockers, i've just listed what I consider to be the best software overclockers.

*GAH! I messed around with my ATi\\Nvidia card with one of those software overclockers and my display fuxored up! what have I done!*

You overclocked too much, don't panic just reset to default videocard speeds and start again, start by OCing <-(overclocking) the *Core* first, raise it in no more than 15MHz increments and test with 3Dmark2001SE \\ 3Dmark03 \\ 3Dmark05 \\ Aquamark3 for stability. If the core is unstable the tests will show it either by the display locking up (hit the reset button on your case if this happens) or "snow" being visible (white, random, flickering dots).

Once you have found the maximum stable *Core* OC its time to move on to the video card *Memory*. Follow the same procedure as before only if the memory is unstable you will see *Artifacts* (textures being drawn incorrectly) to correct this simply lower the memory OC.

To further boost performance for you Radeon \\ Nvidia card there are 3rd party drivers you can find which not only improve performance but also improve image quality.

For ATI based cards there is no better 3rd party driver than Omega Drivers, these drivers are also officially supported by ATI.

As for Nvidia, Starstorm drivers are probably the best, Omega also offers Nvidia based drivers, dunno how good they are though. Neither Starstorm or Omega drivers for the Nvidia card are supported by Nvidia themselves (basterds!)

*EDIT!* For drivers for the ATI\\Nvidia based cards visit the following sites:

For ATI Radeon chipsets:

ATI drivers -official Catalyst Drivers

For Nvidia based cards:

Nvidia drivers -official Nvidia Drivers

Misc: sites that contain both ATI and Nvidia drivers both official and 3rd party.

Guru3d

Driverheaven -Win9x\\ME\\XP\\2000 based drivers for ATI and Nvidia based cards. Omega Variants.

As people seem to have difficulty finding them on the guru3d site I will
link directly to the Nvidia Starstorm drivers.
Starstorm linky

*Quick lowdown on driver types:*

*Catalyst* - Official ATI drivers

*Omega* - 3rd party drivers for ATI cards, supported by ATI themselves

*Forceware* - Official Nvidia drivers

*DNA* - 3rd party drivers for ATI cards, crap drivers IMO but listed because they exist in the world...unfortunately









*Starstorm* - 3rd party Nvidia drivers, not supported by Nvidia themselves but easily the best drivers for any Nvidia based card.

*Omega* - this guy makes drivers for Nvidia cards too, not supported by Nvidia.

Well thats it for basic graphics card OCing


----------



## Ket

Mastered the *Basic Techniques*? Good.

There isn't much in this category but here we go,

By going to your mainboard BIOS settings its possible to increase your graphics performance. There are various things to adjust, try these one at a time and see if you get a performance boost in benchmarks or not.

*Settings to adjust in mainboard BIOS*

1. *AGP aperature size -* changing this to 128MB is a must and will improve performance no question.

2. *Fastwrites -* this sometimes improves performance but largely does not and instead causes instability, although trying this option with the Radeon 9600pro\\XT is a real good idea.

3. *Video BIOS Cachable -* again this sometimes improves performance and other times won't, give it a go and see









4. *Init Display First -* set this to AGP (unless of course you are using a PCI graphics card)

5. *AGP Overvoltage -* although this won't increase performance raising AGP voltage to 1.6v will provide a better signal hence better image and has been known to prevent "stutter" in games. Do not raise this setting above 1.7v.

6. *AGP Transfer Rate -* set this to 8x but some mainboards \\ older graphics cards will not support this they will only support to 4x AGP.

7. *System BIOS Cachable -* some people get better performance with this on, although its actually supposed to slow gaming down a bit, just disable\\enable it as required and see if you get a boost or not









8. *AGP Frequency -*The default is 66MHz, raising this improves texture loading times across the board (due to faster data speeds and increased available bandwidth over the AGP bus) "safe" settings for this are between 70 - 72MHz (on any mobo chipset) but obviously there are exceptions where they reach in excess of 80MHz, highest AGP frequency I've personally ever seen was 83MHz.

9. *PCIE Frequency -* The default is 100MHz,raising this improves texture loading times across the board (due to faster data speeds and increased available bandwidth over the PCIE bus) "safe" settings for this are between 105 - 110MHz.

Well I think thats everything for intermediate VC OCing (although this isnt classed as OCing its actually just performance tuning)


----------



## Ket

This is it, the fun stuff!

With the big dog Graphics cards (X800 series \\ 6800 Series \\ Radeon 9800\\pro\\XT and FX5950non ultra\\ Ultra \\ FX5900\\FX5800non ultra \\ Ultra)

There are various *Hardware* mods you can do to them, for example some 9800 cards will BIOS flash (more on this later) to a 9800pro\\XT as will a 5900NU(non ultra) flash to a 5900ultra \\ 5950NU\\ ultra.

There are also a few exceptions to this rule such as the following, some Radeon 9600pros will be capable of flashing to the XT model just as some Radeon 9500 non pros can be modded to a Radeon 9700\\pro.

Also there are some "cut down" versions of a high level card these cards are from bad baches of their big brothers (however the 5900XT is just fitted with slower memory and has "thermal throttling" preventing high OCs to 5900+ speeds although there are modded VC BIOSes solving the latter issue) BUT not all the cards are damaged some are perfectly fine just some features have been disabled.

*What are these "disabled" features?*

Very easy this, these features are where the card has some rendering pipelines and memory bitdepth disabled. A normal Radeon 9700 \\ 9800 (non pro) \\ pro or in the 9800s case XT) has *8 rendering pipelines and 256bit memory* these SE cards are as explained damaged baches but not all of them will be bad but as a precaution were thrown into the lower ranks thus only have *4 rendering pipelines and 128bit memory interface enabled* there are various ways to re-enable the pipelines and extra 128bit memory on these cards both *Software and Hardware*, for the Radeon use omega drivers for software as there is a option to install hacked drivers to see if you have a good card or a damaged card, if its dameged it will normally be immediately noticable, if there are any irregulatities simply uninstall the hacked driver and install the standard driver.

I'm not sure for Nvidia cards I think you can only BIOS flash them to see if they are good or bad.

*What is this videocard "BIOS flashing"*

Stay with me i'm getting around to it!

AS for how to actually *Hardware* mod your Radeon\\Nvidia card:

Unoid - 9600 Series

Madshrimps - 9800 Series

Techspot -9800 Series

OCfaq 9500\\9700 Series

ixbt-labsl - 9700 Series

Still researching on hardware mods for Nvidia cards.

Ok here we go! took a while to find this but I finally found a vmod pic for the 5700U









and for all thoughs who want it, a 5950 vmod guide along with a shatload of other vmod guides: xtremesystems

Well thats everything, if I forgot anything i'll edit it and put it in the relavant post.


----------



## Ket

This is a section where the very best Graphics card stability testers and benchmark links will go. To start i'll link to the basics which everybody uses and if bigger and badder tests come to surface and I hear about them i'll check them out and if they are good will get added. (don't worry fellas only the best makes it in here







)

*3Dmark2001SE, 3Dmark2003 & 3Dmark05:*

Futuremark

*Aquamark3*

AM3

Next up is a rather special bit of sofware I found, unlike other tests that are only synthetic benchmarks (virtual enviroment) this software actually renders things using pure Videocard power to give you a result of how it can perform in DX9.

*Note to Nvidia users:* this piece of sofware although usable on Nvidia cards is not fully compatible with Nvidia cards.

*DX9 pure hardware tester:*

DX9 pure hardware test


----------



## Ket

*How To Flash Radeon Based Cards*

To flash a Radeon based card you will need to download Flashrom V.2.40 Do NOT use ATI flash.

Once you have downloaded Flashrom put a floppy in and from MS-DOS prompt at the C:\\WINDOWS> prompt type; FORMAT A: /S hit enter when prompted.

*Windows XP users:* Go to "My Computer" right-click your A:\\ drive and select "Format" and check the box saying "create MS-DOS bootdisk"

Once the format and copy of the system files have been completed (hence the /S switch) doubleclick the .zip file and open the file onto drive A:\\

*Note:* Due to MS-DOS filename limits make sure the VC BIOS filename is no longer than 8 charecters long, these 8 charecters do not include the file extension name (eg: .ROM)

Make sure your required VC BIOS is also on the floppy then restart the system with the floppy in the drive.

To see a full list of Flashrom commands after the floppy has loaded type; FLASHROM.EXE you will be required to hit enter once the first page is displayed in order to see the continued commands for various actions. The only commands however you need to know are as follows;

After the floppy has loaded within MS-DOS simply type; FLASHROM -p 0 WhateverTheFilenameIs.rom\\bin

That will immediately flash your VC BIOS without backing up your original VC BIOS. I however strongly advise you do make a copy of your original VC BIOS. To do this after the floppy has loaded from within MS-DOS type; FLASHROM -s 0 original.rom that will make a backup of your original VC BIOS and save it to the floppy as original.rom

Should your VC not like the BIOS you have just flashed it with you will need a PCI videocard. Simply put the PCI VC in and connect your monitor cable to it. If your mainboard BIOS is configured to display AGP and not PCI graphics you will need to clear your CMOS, this is done either by removing the battery from the mobo or via a jumper setting on the mainboard, consult your mobo manual for specific details on which method applies to you.

Once your PCI display is up and you are back within MS-DOS at A:\\ prompt type; FLASHROM -p 0 original.rom that will then re-flash your AGP VC with its original BIOS. Once its re-flashed simply reset the system, enter your mobo BIOS and set it to display AGP graphics before removing the PCI display card.

*How To Flash Nvidia Based cards*

To flash Nvidia based cards you will need a program called NVflash v5.10

Follow the same procedure as with the ATI cards. Once everything is copied to the floppy and you are within MS-DOS type the following commands;

A:\\ prompt type; NVFLASH.EXE - displays extensive commands page
A:\\ prompt type; NVFLASH.EXE /F WhateverTheFilenameIs.rom\\bin - flashes VC with new BIOS
A:\\ prompt type; NVFLASH.EXE -b oniginal.rom - saves your current VC BIOS to floppy as original.rom

Should your Nvidia card not lke the new BIOS simply follow the same procedure as above to recover your VC but replacing FLASHROM -p 0 original.rom with NVFLASH.EXE -b original.rom

*Advanced VC BIOS Tinkerings for ATI \\ Nvidia cards*

If you are a lazy overclocker and can't be bothered to re-install your VC OC utility and set up your custom refresh rates and VC OC then you don't have to! There are VC BIOS editors that let you change these and set them as default values for your card. For ATI cards there is no better VC BIOS editor than Radedit 1.1D

For the only Nvidia Based VC BIOS editor visit guru3d
*Note*: this is a new thing for Nvidia and X-BIOS appears to not work with FX5700U cards yet.

Well, there it is, the full lowdown on VC BIOS flashing. I'm too good to you lot









Alternitavely you can use wfflash v5.6 to flash your Nvidia card.


----------



## Ket

Time to fill you greedy lot in on how to turn a X800Pro into a X800XT without the need for a hardmod









*Whos in Nvidias corner then?*

In the blue corner is the Geforce 6800 series, the contenders are;

*6800Ultra*

GPU: 450MHz
memory speed: 1.2GHz (effective)
Pipelines: 16 (16x1)
256bit memory interface
256MB DRR3

*6800GT*

GPU: 350MHz
memory speed: 1GHz (effective)
Pipelines: 16 (16x1)
256bit memory interface
256MB DDR3

*6800*

GPU: 325MHz
memory speed: 700MHz (effective)
Pipelines: 12 (12x1)
256bit memory interface
128MB DDR

*6600GT*

GPU: 500MHz
memory speed: 1GHz (effective)
Pipelines: 8 (8x1)
128bit memory interface
128MB DDR3

*6600*

GPU: 300MHz
memory speed: 500 - 600MHz (effective)
Pipelines: 8 (8x1)
128bit memory interface
128MB \\ 256MB DDR

Note that companies seem to like varying the GPU speed of the 6800 ultra for some reason, i've seen core speeds ranging from 400MHz to 450MHz.

*Whos in ATIs corner then?*

In the red corner we have;

*X800XT\\X800XT PE* (both same card, just different names and marginal clock differences)

GPU: 520MHz
memory speed: 1.12GHz
Pipelines: 16 (16x1)
256bit memory interface
256MB DDR3

*X800Pro*

GPU: 475MHz
memory speed: 900MHz (effective)
Pipelines: 12 (12x1)
256bit memory interface
256MB DDR3

and the black sheep, the X700\\pro\\XT

GPU: 400MHz \\ 420MHz \\ 475MHz
memory speed: 600MHz \\ 864MHz \\ 1.05GHz (effective)
8 Rendering pipelines
128bit memory interface
128MB \\ 256MB DDR

*X600XT*

GPU: 500MHz
memory speed: 740MHz DDR
Pipelines: 4
128bit
256MB DDR

*X600Pro*

GPU: 400MHz
memory speed: 600MHz DDR
Pipelines: 4
128bit
256MB DDR

*X300*

GPU: 325
memory speed: 400MHz DDR
Pipelines: 4
128bit
256MB

*X300SE*

GPU: 325MHz
memory speed: 400MHz DDR
Pipelines: 4
64bit
256MB

*So whos the direct competition then?*

X800XT \\ PE vs. 6800 Ultra
X800Pro vs. 6800\\GT
X700\\Pro\\XT vs. 6600\\GT

So now your clued up as to whats what lets get down to the modding. Right now there is the X800Pro VIVO card, this card is in fact built on an identical PCB as the X800XT. So what I hear you say right? the normal X800Pro is built on the X800XT PCB too, well here is the twist, with the VIVO card the other 4 rendering pipelines are just disabled via the cards BIOS, so yes, all you have to do is get yourself a nice shiny X800XT BIOS and flash it onto your X800Pro VIVO card and TA-DA! instant X800XT.

Well there ya go, thats the basics, once i've finished compiling all the other info I have i'll post it up :up:


----------



## Ket

*What you will need*

Flashrom 2.37
XT BIOS
Catalyst drivers
Rage3D or simalar overclocking tool
VERY sharp knife
Electricians conductive pen

*Step one*

Test your X800Pro and make sure it can handle default X800XT core \\ mem speeds.

*Step two*

Remove the ATI drivers and control panel.

*Step three*

Follow the same procedure as described on how to flashing and backing up an ATI cards BIOS as listed earlier in this thread.

*Step four*

Uninstall your X800Pro and remove its HSF. Now lets take a look at that shiny shiny core


















See that little red box with the line in it? All you have to do to enable the disabled pipes is use an electricians pen and connect thoughs 2 points, BUT, there is some sort of insulation on the points, heres where that sharp knife comes in, scratch away at both the points until you have a clear copper colour coming through, now all you have to do is draw a line with the electricians conductive pen to thoughs points that are now shining through copper, leave it for a few mins to be sure the conductive pen mark is dry then just apply some AS ceramiqe on the core and put it all back together! Done!

As usual, this is my work so you know it will work







just remember the other pipes are supposedly disabled for a reason and the pipes may well be damaged, if that turns out to be the case just break the conductive pen line to undo the mod and flash back to the X800Pro BIOS.


----------



## Ket

Ok here i'll link to the latest and greatest VC BIOS tools and attach my own custom BIOSes i've modified for either better performance, better OCing, or both









*ATI stuff:*

*Custom BIOS 9600Pro*

BIOS (will work with most 9600XTs) - memory timing adjustments for big OCs. Will only work with cards that have Samsung memory chips rated at either 3.3ns - 3ns - 2.8ns. Any other memory chips are untested on this BIOS and will more than likely not work. Default clocks are 453\\324

Flashrom v2.4
RadEdit v1.1D
BIOSedit v2.7


----------



## adas

cool, u transfered it here. nice stuff. but 1 thing...the last part, the 6800ultra has core speed of 400mhz, not 450mhz


----------



## Ket

Nvidia Stuff:

Wfflash v5.6
Omniextreme v1.5
X-BIOS build 520

**Custom BIOS FX5700 Ultra**

Changes since my last BIOS:

* Default 2D clock 300MHz > 350MHz (by popular demand)
* 2D voltage now 1.3v instead of 1.2v (just for all you wanting fast 2D clocks)
* Default 3D clock now 500MHz - for anybody wanting to experiment with their GPU overclocks.
* Fixed issue of 1.5v 3D voltage not always working with a few cards (very few, but meh, i'm a perfectionist







)
* BIOS will now work with all FX5700U cards with DDR2
* Default memory speed changed from 900MHz > 950MHz
* Sucessfully changed vidRAM timings should allow for a real good boost to your vidRAM OC, somewhere in the region of 30 - 50MHz on average.

Any problems with these BIOSes let me know









Remember anything you do is AT YOUR OWN RISK! I simply supply the tools for you to get tinkering neither myself nor overclock are responsible for you blowing your card up!


----------



## Ket

Here it is, for all you freaks wanting to zap your card with X amount of extra volts for that 10MHz extra









VGPU:
Stock: 1.31V - 1.41V

On good air, don't go above 1.5v on the GPU, Maybe 1.6v, watch temps and judge this for yourselves.

VDD:
Stock: 1.95V - 2.05V

With good RAMsinks going to around 2.25v is ok, if you want to push things right out you'll need a nice 120mm blowing over the card to go 2.45v+

Now for some pics for the Vmod and pencil mod.

VGPU mod:









Vmem mod:









Pencil mod:


----------



## Ket

guide is constantly growing and being updated







and the ultra GPU core speed varies, its anywhere between 400 - 450MHz, depends on the manufacturer









so whats next your all screaming? i'll be adding how to vmod your 6800 series of course


----------



## Sloth_Boy

What a giude, if the mods dot make this a sticky then they have someting wrong with them


----------



## YiffyGriffy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ket*

guide is constantly growing and being updated







and the ultra GPU core speed varies, its anywhere between 400 - 450MHz, depends on the manufacturer









so whats next your all screaming? i'll be adding how to vmod your 6800 series of course










Give me a vDDR mod for a 6800GT and I will give you a cookie.


----------



## Ket

i shall do my best







6800 vmods are tricky to come by though as you can bios mod voltage into the GPU and thats what everybody wants as memory speed is already fast with most hitting between 1.15 - 1.2GHz OCd mem speeds.

ed- cool i just noticed i got another sticky


----------



## xms

I'm setting up a 6600GT system for a friend, and i want mod the overclock values into the bios (currently 600mhz core / 1.2ghz mem). Does anyone know of a proggy that i can mod the BIOS in?


----------



## Austin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xms*
I'm setting up a 6600GT system for a friend, and i want mod the overclock values into the bios (currently 600mhz core / 1.2ghz mem). Does anyone know of a proggy that i can mod the BIOS in?

NiBiTor

http://www.mvktech.net/index.php?opt...r&filecatid=92


----------



## xms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Austin*
NiBiTor

http://www.mvktech.net/index.php?opt...r&filecatid=92

U da man. Reps comin ya way


----------



## xms

Grr...i was hoping i could pump more than 1.4v thru the card.


----------



## Austin

'extend voltage table' doesn't give you more than that?


----------



## Austin

ah, just tried it on a 6600GT bios. that sucks.


----------



## xms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Austin*
'extend voltage table' doesn't give you more than that?

Nope....that really sucks, coz i'm sure this card can go further than what its currently at....all i need is a bit of extra voltage!!!


----------



## xms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Austin*
ah, just tried it on a 6600GT bios. that sucks.

Out of interest, what one did you try it on? I wonder if they all have that restriction?


----------



## Evil XP2400

Good guide!!! Cant wait for the 6800 volt mod. I'm about to start overclocking this baby.


----------



## Austin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xms*
Out of interest, what one did you try it on? I wonder if they all have that restriction?

Tried it on an XFX and Prolink


----------



## Ket

voltage will depend on what hardware the manufacturer decided to use and if they removed the extra voltage option from the bios, ita no biggy though the latter option can be fixed with a HEX editor


----------



## xms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ket*

voltage will depend on what hardware the manufacturer decided to use and if they removed the extra voltage option from the bios, ita no biggy though the latter option can be fixed with a HEX editor










Care to share what parts of the BIOS need to be hex'd


----------



## Ket

sadly no not quite yet, im still figuring out the bios in the 6600GT.


----------



## Ket

give it a shot, a few tweaks here and there, adjusted voltages and clock speeds (420\\1100)

let me know how she fairs


----------



## Ket

here we go, its early in the makings but you can give it a try, this one is for the X800XL to (hopefully) give it enough ommph to boost it to X850XT core clocks at least, after flash the card will be seen as a XT, default clocks are 412MHz core 1GHz mem, PCIE. let me know ppl i need feedback on this one


----------



## bigvaL

for Ket

my bios, fx 5500 256meg


----------



## Ket

thers no voltage options for the card in the bios and memory timings arent really worth adjusting so instead ive just changed the default core and memory speeds to 300\\225, that in itself should allow a small boost as its direct hardware settings. dont expect a huge boost though, were talking maybe 200pts in 01SE here.


----------



## bigvaL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ket*
thers no voltage options for the card in the bios and memory timings arent really worth adjusting so instead ive just changed the default core and memory speeds to 300\\225, that in itself should allow a small boost as its direct hardware settings. dont expect a huge boost though, were talking maybe 200pts in 01SE here.

300/225??

i have mine at 310/455

u mean 300/455 ?

well, if u cant do anything but adjust the clock speeds then its kind of wasted effort to flash it

but thanks anyways man


----------



## Ket

225x2 = 450


----------



## scottishjim

quick qestion, whats the best starstorm driver for a fx5200 agp 8x? please send link to [email protected]


----------



## AndrewBEJ

Could you tell me,how is the perfomance between the original bios and this one in 3dmark with the same clocks,like 412-1ghz original and this one?,i want to test it ,but not so sure yet,thx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ket*
here we go, its early in the makings but you can give it a try, this one is for the X800XL to (hopefully) give it enough ommph to boost it to X850XT core clocks at least, after flash the card will be seen as a XT, default clocks are 412MHz core 1GHz mem, PCIE. let me know ppl i need feedback on this one


----------



## AndrewBEJ

Hey Ket,currently i have my card at 453\\550 and max temp 46.75 C.
it seems that,i cant go further without vmod? ,how to vmod this baby anyway?
rep+ if you help with detail and easy way ;D


----------



## Ket

dont worry fellas ive got the answers and ill be posting up soon, there is indeed easy ways to volt mod the X800XL







id sure like to know the temps on my card though, its a sapphire but seemingly has no temp sensor, oh well, cest la vie


----------



## AndrewBEJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ket*
dont worry fellas ive got the answers and ill be posting up soon, there is indeed easy ways to volt mod the X800XL







id sure like to know the temps on my card though, its a sapphire but seemingly has no temp sensor, oh well, cest la vie

use ati tray tools m8,here http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=733









great m8,look forward to hear it from you!


----------



## Ket

ok in response to what drivers are best for the FX5200, and any FX series card for that matter, the answer is Forceware 56.56

and now what ive had quite a few requests for, X800XL vmods







i wont bother putting pics in for the vmem mods as ppl can clock insanely high anyway without them, from 980MHz i personally got mine to 1.13GHz, no vmods, and i doubt even vmodding would allow you to go much higher anyway. so for now here are some basic pics for pencil (yes PENCIL!) modding your X800XL core and actually vmodding the core, I found a HB pencil the best to use when penciling, lead doesnt just fall everywhere with an HB, and if you need to remove the lead, just use a rubber







oh and when penciling, if there is a resistor, just pencil over the top of it, and when there is no resistor, make a pencil mark leading from one contact to the other.

ill be adding my own pics when i can borrow a decent digicam as well, for now the tech powerup pics will have to do.

-ed, safe vmod voltages for the XL core thus far are about 1.45v, maybe up to 1.6v, given nm process though dont push peyond 1.52v max at first to see how the core handles.


----------



## Ket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AndrewBEJ*
use ati tray tools m8,here http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=733









great m8,look forward to hear it from you!









thats what i did try, reported my core as "0c"


----------



## Ket

Time to do some full detailing as ive already been asked









VGPU reading point, as far as I can figure out is the 5240MTC IC, legs 6 & 7 for volt reading, or it might be 5 & 6, one or the other should give you the reading









im about to attack my X800XL with my multimeter so i'll post up as i find out anymore









ok well i penciled up good and im running 454 on the core, this was artifacting but not terribly so and returned a score of 12,017 in 3dm03, in short its safe to say this core is drastically starved of voltage, start off on 1.5v vcore and see how you go, its not a good idea going above 1.6v though without a 3rd party cooler or water, ideally 1.6v should be the max unless on phase in which case 1.75v or so.


----------



## truptik

At flashing of vid card, {ATI 9550 128/64} the following message comes up.
Error: block protect not disabled status = OE
Error (red flashing) 0FL01
What does it exactly mean?
Can the clock be unlocked??
Thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## Ket

thats odd......looks like you got a EEPROM thats non flashable.


----------



## pjnt

Hi could you add in

http://www.leadtek.com/3d_graphic/wi...0le_tdh_2.html

6800le
GPU: 325MHz
memory speed: ?
Pipelines: ?
256bit memory interface
256MB DDR

I think I got that right, I bought it for price and I read that OC'd it would start to approach a non OC'd 6800GT - which sold me. (sorry a nOOb at OC)

by the way...
jimminy crickey batman, good info here!


----------



## Ket

make a copy of ur bios and attach it here an ill take a look


----------



## claymanhb

Question...My 5700u is currently at 550/980 with stock cooling. If I get a better HSF do you think I could go higher?


----------



## Jimy2009

whats the difference between coolbits and coolbits2???


----------



## Ket

1. yep a better HSF will help, probably not a lot but you will have much lower temps.
2. coolbits and coolbits2 are one and the same really, coolbits is better than coolbits2 though imo.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hmmmm very gd..u should now make this into an faq


----------



## TwiztidPOPS

Ket.....I can not seem to find a 5700NU BIOS that will work with my vc. I currently have it overclocked to 465/560 with the stock voltage. NibTOR would not let me change the voltage in the stock BIOS. I thought you had a 5700LE from a previous post that had a modified BIOS. Maybe you could help.?


----------



## chimera

Hello.

I'm using nvida 7300 GT graphics card (http://www.xpertvision.com/en/produc...ie_7300GT.html) and i overclocked it:

core clock - from 400 to 530 MHz (540 MHz is the limit)

memory clock - from 375 to 420 MHz (430 MHz is the limit)

Is this OK?Does anybody know something more about OC-ing 7300GT?

Everything seems to work fine, 3D Mark 06 score improved by about 300.

But when i start Windows (XP) - durig the process of starting up, the screen goes blank for just half a second and then the startup continues. Is there something wrong or is this happening to anybody else?(everything else works beautifuly!!!)

What about the temperatures?My card has a temp of 60°C and after running 3D Mark 75° C.
Is this temp too high? (60°C was also the card temperature before OC - ing)

Thanks,BR


----------



## chimera

I think i squezzed everything out of my graphics card.

before OC - 1689 marks (3D Mark 06)
after - 2035

i used coolbit and i can't up my frequency anymore, because the program wouldn't let me.If i go too high it just returns me to last configuration. So i belive that's it?

As for the blank scren at the startup - could the card be adjusting the frequency (since i have "use this settings at the startup" ticked - in the nVidia control panel)?

BR


----------



## alawadhi3000

thanks m8


----------



## SR20Drift3r

Awesome!!!


----------



## SketchyFish

any info on this card peeps?

i got stock cooling till update in next coupleweeks but got standard Nvidia version i think.

core is 675 stock up to 750ish
shader is 1450 stock not sure were goes to not tryed that muchyet!
memory is 1008 up to 1125ish

can i do much more with this card with stock cooling an ats its standard Vs???

can do anything by changein the bios of this card an which is best driver either nvidia or other versions thats bout (dont no much bout these?)

thanks for help if any!! an REP+ comeing ur way good work on this FAQ


























































any 1 please add anything to this for me???
ive tryed looking my self but cant seem to find what i need plus im not to sure really hence why i ask im not bein lazy just dont no that much bout this subject yet??
so please soem help peeps please...


----------

